# Route from Vernonia to Astoria - paved or dirt?



## Gregzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,
I'm planning to ride from Vernonia to Astoria on a Salsa Vaya this week (as part of a larger 5-day loop), with loaded rear-panniers and a handle-bar bag (so "partially-loaded").

Most bike touring websites show the fully-paved route starting on 47 north, then 202 west through Jewel. But google maps shows a "short-cut" to Jewell which I'm assuming is all dirt roads.

Does anyone know anything about those dirt roads, like conditions, how scenic, middle of nowhere or lots of agriculture, etc? Google maps shows about a dozen route instructions for that section - is it easy to get lost?

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Gregzilla said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to ride from Vernonia to Astoria on a Salsa Vaya this week (as part of a larger 5-day loop), with loaded rear-panniers and a handle-bar bag (so "partially-loaded").
> 
> Most bike touring websites show the fully-paved route starting on 47 north, then 202 west through Jewel. But google maps shows a "short-cut" to Jewell which I'm assuming is all dirt roads.
> ...


depends how good your map or GPS service is. I honestly would never consider taking the highway/road. The lack of shoulder, the "******* factor" and speeding logging trucks are factors I don't consider enjoyable or safe and both are plentiful on the roads out of Vernonia. then again, its only about 50 miles and if you start early enough...... the dirt roads are pretty much all logging roads, maybe with security gates at some point. trespassing may or may not be involved, but I doubt there would be any enforcement or trouble for such short distances if you have a good map and working GPS, you'll probably be OK...heard good things about the route, never done it so take my advice with caution.
should all be rideable with a Vaya (nice bike!) and good gravel/CX tires.


----------

